# LGB knuckle couplers



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have several LGB Amtrak coaches and two locomotive that use LGB knuckle couplers. I cannot find replacement couplers anywhere. Once in awhile one shows up in Ebay, but rarely and these are quickly scooped up. Does anyone have any of these they would sell OR a suggestion as to how to replace these with a SPECIFIC Kadee? Those of you who have the locos will see the problem I am facing as this appears to be a particularly difficult replacement unless a product exists specifically for this purpose. Thanks.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

? ? ?


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

while not the solution you seek 
the genesis will take only a loop, no hook, as supplied stock, as i recall because i was going to fit H and L's to match most of my other LGB stock-instead my mat car was an idler-half and half-then went full knuckles as i had some spares and didnt run it with anything else 

while i cant swear to it i recall thinking the underside lever of the hook might fit if clipped close to the pin hole-but i didnt actually do it 

you could use: 
hook and loops on all cars and an idler car-knuckle front H and L to the rear 
or 
if the issue is using knuckels 
try bachman, delton, use, etc as a make shift- 

now that you mention it i never see lgb knuckles 

the H and L should fit on the coaches no issues-except maybe gap


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*Email me i have a fix for your problem..*


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

The Kadee 831 will fit MOST LGB rolling stock with truck mounted hook and loop couplers. Locos are another story that often require a mount to be bashed to fit. 

However, LGB knuckles and Kadee G scale couplers interoperate better with each other than any other kind of mismatch.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By George Schreyer on 06/09/2009 11:32 PM
The Kadee 831 will fit MOST LGB rolling stock with truck mounted hook and loop couplers. Locos are another story that often require a mount to be bashed to fit. 

However, *LGB knuckles and Kadee G scale couplers interoperate better with each other* than any other kind of mismatch.
That's very useful information. Appreciate the response. Thanks.


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Blackburn I have a pair I don't need if your still looking for them. Send me a email if your interested..


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By todd55whit on 06/11/2009 6:31 PM
Blackburn I have a pair I don't need if your still looking for them. Send me a email if your interested..

Received that pair today. It is VERY much appreciated. Thank you much. --Ron


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

LGB knuckles may need a little "tuning" for them to couple smoothly. After that, they may need some graphite every year or two. 

see http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/lgb_cplr_tips.html


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By George Schreyer on 06/18/2009 12:53 PM
LGB knuckles may need a little "tuning" for them to couple smoothly. After that, they may need some graphite every year or two. 

see http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1/lgb_cplr_tips.html

Thank you for that. I have several sets of these LGB knuckle couplers coming in, so I will be checking each set as I prepare for installation based on your tips. Because I am also using a considerable number of Aristocraft heavyweights, I also recommend your  _Aristocraft heavyweight tips_ to anyone who uses those coaches.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 06/09/2009 2:31 PM
Email me i have a fix for your problem.. 

Thank you for that shipment. I received it in the mail today. I now have a sufficient number of these hard-to-find LGB knuckle couplers for the current project. As usual, MLS has been enormously helpful in solving a small but significant problem.


----------

